# help in overclocking!



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

hi i am new to overclocking.. if i am to overclock my cpu, what would be the right specs?

Intel core 2 duo e7300 @2.66 Ghz
core voltage: 1.240 V
core speed: 2666 Mhz
multiplier: x10.0
bus speed: 266.7 Mhz
rated FSB: 1066.7 Mhz

motherboard: ASUS P5N73-AM
chipset: NVIDIA GeForce 7050
southbridge: NVIDIA nForce 610i
bios: revision 0501

2GB of RAM

___ can u tell me what should be the extent of my cpu to be able to overclock without getting BSOD errors... thnks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can you list your full specs including brand model and wattage of your power supply, how many dimms of ram you have and the make and the speed of it.

Also we wont be able to tell you how much you can get as all CPUs are different but we can give you a good guess also you will need to monitor the temps with real temp and stress test with prime 95 for atleast 7 hours.

Read the thread called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters.


----------

